# Supracondylar distal humerus fracture WITH intercondylar extension



## DButcher (Oct 22, 2015)

Does anyone know what ICD 10 code i would use for Supracondylar distal humerus fracture WITH intercondylar extension? I see codes for Without intercondylar extension but none for with. 


Thank you in advance for any input.


----------



## sxcoder1 (Oct 23, 2015)

I just keep coming up with S42.40.... I can't find anything better


----------



## Laxwido (Oct 27, 2015)

Wouldn't it make better sense to put it under S42.49_ for OTHER specified Fracture. 
S42.40 is UNspecified fracture.. we know it is a supracondylar with intercondylar extension fracture....


----------



## sxcoder1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes I would agree that  S42.49... is better, didn't see that before!


----------



## DButcher (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you both so much for your time and input. I agree with S42.49


----------

